# Turkey pictures



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nephew done it again 9 and half inch beard


----------



## Deano2525 (Feb 14, 2020)

Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful bird!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a sweet looking bird!!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome! About time someone posted something.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My grandson got his Thursday night out west of town. Just short of 9" beard. 
Now he wants to take me and guide me....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Nephew done it again 9 and half inch beard


Great looking bird! Can't wait for the youth season to get my son on a bird. Took him out today and had him shoot the 12 gauge and he was nervous (he's been using a single shot youth model 20 the past couple years). It rocked him a little, but it also extended his effective range from 25 yards out to 45-50 yards. That will be very helpful in the near future!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2full said:


> My grandson got his Thursday night out west of town. Just short of 9" beard.
> Now he wants to take me and guide me....


Sounds like a pretty good offer to me!


----------

